# Police Officer Robert V. Oswain



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Robert V. Oswain*

New York City Police Department, New York

End of Watch: Saturday, May 15, 2010

*Biographical Info*

Age: 42
Tour of Duty: 10 years
Badge Number: Not available

*Incident Details*

Cause of Death: 9/11 related illness
Date of Incident: September 11, 2001
Weapon Used: Aircraft; Passenger jet
Suspect Info: Not available

Police Officer Robert Oswain died from illnesses he contracted while inhaling toxic materials as he participated in the rescue and recovery efforts at the World Trade Center site following the terrorist attacks of September 11, 2001.

Officer Oswain had served with the New York City Police Department for 10 years and was assigned to the 47th Precinct in the Bronx.
On the morning of September 11, 2001, seventy-two officers from a total of eight local, state, and federal agencies were killed when terrorist hijackers working for the al Qaeda terrorist network, headed by Osama bin Laden, crashed two of four hijacked planes into the World Trade Center towers in New York City. After the impact of the first plane, putting the safety of others before their own, law enforcement officers along with fire and EMS personnel, rushed to the burning Twin Towers of the World Trade Center to aid the victims and lead them to safety. Due to their quick actions, it is estimated that over 25,000 people were saved.

As the evacuation continued, the first tower unexpectedly collapsed due as a result of the intense fire caused by the impact. The second tower collapsed a short time later. 71 law enforcement officers, 343 members of the New York City Fire Department and over 2,800 civilians were killed at the World Trade Center site.

A third hijacked plane crashed into a field in rural Pennsylvania when the passengers attempted to re-take control of the plane. One law enforcement officer, who was a passenger on the plane, was killed in that crash.

The fourth hijacked plane was crashed into the Pentagon in Arlington, Virginia, killing almost 200 military and civilian personnel. No law enforcement officers were killed at the Pentagon.

The terrorist attacks resulted in the declaration of war against the Taliban regime, the illegal rulers of Afghanistan, and the al Qaeda terrorist network which also was based in Afghanistan.

On September 9, 2005, all of the public safety officers killed on September 11, 2001, were posthumously awarded the 9/11 Heroes Medal of Valor by President George W. Bush.

The contamination in the air at the World Trade Center site caused many rescue personnel to become extremely ill, and eventually led to the death of several rescue workers.

On May 1, 2011 members of the United States military conducted a raid on a compound in Abbottabad, Pakistan where Osama bin Laden was hiding. During the raid, they shot and killed bin Laden.

Please click here to visit the memorials of all of the law enforcement officers killed in this terrorist attack.
Update This Memorial >


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Oswain


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

Rest in peace Officer Oswain


----------

